# squeaky steering wheel



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

squeak in steering wheel in my Starspirit 2005 which I suppose is a dry bush so Iv tried WD40 but its still there. Not a big problem I know but its something I could do without. Has any one had this. Just wondering what to do with out the need to turn the radio up a bit. Any help please.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi there!

The last time I checked a steering wheel bush, it was made of nylon. So the last thing I would spray on it would be WD40. According to the blurb, it does lubricate. But all the examples of what can be lubricated involve metal. Not a great deal about plastics!

Apparently, WD40 has an ingredient which actually swells plastic and makes joints tighter. So not too good for caravan door hinges and locker hinges :roll: I've just been looking for the name of the ingredient but, as expected, I can't find it!!

The thing that I use when lubricating squeaks is simply silicone based furniiture spray, or teflon spray, or a dry silcone spray.

Over to you. :wink: 

HTH


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you uncle norm, hope you are very well only last time I emailed you had some health probs so I hope its now in the past. Thanks for reply. Chris


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

I agree. I rarely use WD40 these days, silicon spray is so much better on most things. I also use it to lubricate toilet cassette slide.

One of the major advantages is that overspray rarely stains anything.

Peter


----------



## Tan-all-over (Jun 26, 2010)

Guess what..........used silicone furniture polish and the squeak is no more !!!! Thanks to all


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know how the horn contact is wired nowadays, but certainly in my classic car it is a sprung nib rubbing on a ring to maintain electrical contact, and this requires lubricating every year or so, or it squeals when turning the wheel.

Silicone spray does the trick with this too.


----------

